# Holiday Insurance question...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

We're having problems at the moment trying to get Holiday Insurance for my Dad, as he has prostate cancer (affecting his bones too), as I'm sure most of you are aware.

I was speaking to a Nurse this morning who asked me if he had a Platinum Card from a bank, as he should be able to either use it for insurance, or get insurance on it (I'm not too sure about that part to be honest).

Anybody understand what the Nurse was referring too, or know a way around this ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry to learn about your Dad's condition, in reality you don't have to have holiday insurance but it is wise . My colleagues wife has cancer and she gets quotes of £1000s for 2 week insurance, if the worst was to happen while someone is abroad the crunch cost willbe to get the body back home, so if he has savings to cover that, then enjoy the trip.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have RBS Royalties Gold and along with green flag breakdown, boiler care etc. I also benefit from free travel insurance. If the account holder has had medical issues which bump insurance prices, the banks normally cover you for a small excess. I think this is what she was referring to.

Gary


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

You could try Columbus Direct - they have always been reasonable for us.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

sorry to jump in on the thread, but i was discussing this with my mum today and she was having trouble finding someone to insure my dad as he is a stroke victim.

dont have a gold/platinum card etc but willing to pay for reasonable ins cover.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm off for a few days, but if you ring us on 0800 308 1408 and ask for Syd or Jayne, they can give you a medical helpline no for Fortis to see what terms or exclusions we can offer. Failing that, we can also provide cover with Citybond, but they put their medical condition rates up a bit recently so it may work out pricey.

It's worth a shot though.

I'm sure they will thank me in their absence


----------

